# Columbia Fire Arrow



## Jim Barnard (Jan 22, 2018)

I hope to save this funky frame middle weight in something like correct condition. I still do not have the correct tank for this later version of columbia's unique bicycle. Please let me know if any one has this tank light or a 59 tank light. I need both.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 22, 2018)

Dang, that’s an interesting looking bike!  Hope that someone has the items that you are trying to find.  I would love to see another photo of it with the add-ons if you are able to add them!


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jan 23, 2018)

I like the funky frame. I hope you find the parts you need.


----------



## Intense One (Jan 24, 2018)

Cool and interesting frame........  doesn't look like my '60 Columbia Fire Arrow.  Good luck on your project!


----------



## Jim Barnard (Jan 27, 2018)

Started to sort out possible parts. Who knew the girls columbia tank was an upside down boys tank! Bezel is from a Firebolt. It will do until I find the right tank bezel set up.

Hate the rack. It seems to be correct... but why would you interrupt

 

 the gorgeous lines of the frame?

Don't get me wrong... I have always been a big fan of a nice rack


----------



## Jim Barnard (Jan 31, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> Started to sort out possible parts. Who knew the girls columbia tank was an upside down boys tank! Bezel is from a Firebolt. It will do until I find the right tank bezel set up.
> 
> Hate the rack. It seems to be correct... but why would you interruptView attachment 744369 View attachment 744375 the gorgeous lines of the frame?
> 
> Don't get me wrong... I have always been a big fan of a nice rack





Good enough 'till I locate the right

 

 lights!


----------



## Jim Barnard (Jan 31, 2018)

Got the tank, decal and bezel together. Repaired the space ship on the lower tube ends. Now I need to find better rims.


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 1, 2018)

Great job on the light, Jim! Looks killer!!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 1, 2018)

Looks great,I wouldnt give up on those rims yet.Get some naval jelly,use it as directed and plan on doing some rubbing with a green kitchen scrunge and some Turtle Wax Chrome Polish and Rust remover. Good stuff.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks!!!


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 3, 2018)

Those rims will look fantastic with some TLC. if you need help, send them to me and I will give them the once over. JimRoy.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 3, 2018)

JimRoy said:


> Those rims will look fantastic with some TLC. if you need help, send them to me and I will give them the once over. JimRoy.



Thanks for the kind offer! I will try some naval jelly and have a go at them!

Jim


----------

